# Right Click Launches Antivirus Install



## allwiredup (Apr 15, 2008)

PENTIUM-4 running XP Pro, Version 2002 with SP2, Norton antivirus

Each time I right click on an icon, folder, file or just about anything the following Symantec antivirus window is launched "Please wait while windows configures symantec antivirus"
Then it says "the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable"
"Enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package'Symantec antivirus msi' in the box below" which has the following path "\\HOME2008\appz\NAV corp1015\Sav\". I do not have the original antivirus disk but I still get the free upgrades. When I cancel this window the window behind it says "ERROR 1706. No valid source could be found for this product, windows installer can not continue". I hope someone can help me as this is a frustrating problem for me, Thanks....... Paul


----------



## RevisionZero (Apr 14, 2008)

First I would go to Control Panel ---> Add/Remove Programs -----> Norton Antivirus.

Then I would restart make sure all is good, then resintall Norton Antivirus.

Hope this helps.


----------



## allwiredup (Apr 15, 2008)

I would do than if I had the disk to re-install the antivirus program, Thanks for the advice but I really want to keep the program as I have paid for it as well as the upgrade but will delete as a last resort.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

allwiredup said:


> PENTIUM-4 running XP Pro, Version 2002 with SP2, Norton antivirus
> 
> Each time I right click on an icon, folder, file or just about anything the following Symantec antivirus window is launched "Please wait while windows configures symantec antivirus"
> Then it says "the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable"
> "Enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package'Symantec antivirus msi' in the box below" which has the following path "\\HOME2008\appz\NAV corp1015\Sav\". I do not have the original antivirus disk but I still get the free upgrades. When I cancel this window the window behind it says "ERROR 1706. No valid source could be found for this product, windows installer can not continue". I hope someone can help me as this is a frustrating problem for me, Thanks....... Paul


Hi allwiredup,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your posting. The problem that you are experiencing appears to be related to a problem with the Windows Installer and possibly with your installation of Norton.

Can you please tell me which Norton product and version you are using and which version of Windows?

We do have a document on out support site that details the steps you need to take to resolve this issue. Please click on the link below and follow the steps in the document.

Windows Installer Error Fix

Since you mention that you do not have the original media to reinstall Norton, please contact our Customer Service department by clicking on the following link.

Norton Customer Service

Please follow the instructions in the first document, contact Customer Service for re-install options and let me know if your issue is resolved.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

